# Solid last couple of days including BANDS!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Yesterday's scouting was a success. Didn't find birds on every pond, but did find them building on a good number of them, both club and day hunt. The geese are still moving in and this last influx has a BUNCH of young birds in it! Conditions were finally right for us to burn off a couple ponds in preparation for next season.

Below are a few pictures from this weekâ€™s hunts and scouting videos. The club has had some good shoots including one that looks like it came from north Texas or Oklahoma and one with a banded speck.

For anyone interested in hunting, we still have openings this weekend for duck hunts and next week for goose hunts.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

CLICK ON PICTURES BELOW TO WATCH VIDEOS


----------

